

What would a modern-day evil genius have to do in order to take over the world? - replayzero
http://www.quora.com/Hypothetical-Questions/What-would-a-modern-day-evil-genius-have-to-do-in-order-to-take-over-the-world/answer/Richard-Buchanan?__snids__=64342658&__nsrc__=2

======
andymoe
This post reminds me I have been meaning to re-read Asimov's Foundation
series. If you found the post interesting and have not read it I suggest doing
so.

